# BenQ Simplifies Placement Requirements with Its New HT1075 and HT1085ST Projectors



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

In the past year, Home Theater enthusiasts have been smacked silly by a never-ending parade of new Hi-Def and Ultra Hi-Def flat panels, all of which seem to grow bigger by the week. While many of these new displays have a tantalizing allure – loaded with fancy technologies and attention grabbing bells and whistles – buyers need to remember they aren’t the only option for a large crisp image; projectors can do that too. For many, a flat panel represents the easiest of options because installation is routine and the effect of normal in-home ambient light conditions on image quality is negligible. However, large flat panels are typically placed in one location and remain there for their useful days. That isn’t to say that ceiling mounted projectors aren’t equally stationary (many enthusiasts prefer them to stay that way), but folks looking for a big picture from a source with flexible placement requirements can’t ignore the benefits of a capable projector.










_The HT1075 has lens features that reduce placement requirements._​

BenQ, a popular long-time player in the projector segment, recently released two new projectors built with placement convenience in mind. The 1080p DLP based HT1075 and HT1085ST are next-gen models that look to build upon the successes of last year’s W1070 and W1080ST models. Both are capable of projecting over 1 billion colors and come 3D ready. 

"BenQ has taken two enormously successful projectors and made them even better," said Bob Wudeck, Associate Vice President, Strategy and Business Development at BenQ America Corp. "Sustaining our value promise to our customers, the all-new HT1075 and HT1085ST provide enhanced benefits such as Colorific image quality, SmartEco technology, and flexible setup options that allow users to install and easily integrate the projectors with their MHL devices. Available at an amazingly low price, the duo delivers more vibrant colors and richer contrast levels for the ultimate in big screen entertainment."

Mobility and ease of placement are the name of the game with these models. The hallmark of the HT1085ST is its short throw capability. Owners can project a gigantic 100-inch image by setting up the HT1085ST only 6 feet away from a surface. This provides flexible placement possibilities for folks that have extremely tight space requirements. The HT1075, on the other hand, carries a new vertical lens shift option. Paired with horizontal and vertical keystone correction, this new vertical shift feature gives owners reasonably unrestrictive placement location requirements for the unit.









_The HT1075 and HT1085ST have good connectivity options on the rear of each unit._​
BenQ is also offering an optional wireless kit that's compatible with built-in antennas on both models. Using the kit, owners will be able to transmit video signals up to 100 feet. Pair this feature with the standard onboard 10Watt speaker and outdoor setup is radically simplified. Pricing for this add-on feature has yet to be released (it’s expected to be available for purchase sometime in Q4 of 2014).









_Top-side controls on the HT1075 and HT1085ST include power, lamp, and menu navigation buttons._​
Both models are ISFccc-certified by the Imaging Science Foundation, carrying two ISF viewing modes: Day and Night. They are capable of a max output brightness of 2,200 ANSI lumens and have a respectable 10,000:1 contrast ratio. Also, BenQ’s Eco-Mode is rated to provide a stunningly long lamp life of nearly 6,000 hours. 

The HT1075 and HT1085ST are available for purchase now, priced at $1,199 and $1,299 respectively.

_Image Credits: BenQ_


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds great... Now if they would just add memory, power zoom, and focus for watching 2.4 movies, they would have the best budget projector made. :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> Sounds great... Now if they would just add memory, power zoom, and focus for watching 2.4 movies, they would have the best budget projector made. :T


:spend:


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Truly tempting, but I just don't want to deal with light bulbs anymore.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rdcollns said:


> Truly tempting, but I just don't want to deal with light bulbs anymore.


I agree... My next projector (I hope) will be bulb-less.


----------

